# Randonautica: App About Instant Manifestation Or Random Coincidences?



## caribeandiva (Jul 3, 2020)

It’s an app that works by giving you coordinates after you set an intention in your mind of what you wanna see/experience. That’s the manifestation part. It’s even a verb: randonauting. The stories that people are fascinating. Some of them are reaching for sure but others are pretty cool. There’s a whole subreddit dedicated to it: 
https://www.reddit.com/r/randonauts/

Anyone here tried it? Or brave enough to give this a try?


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 3, 2020)

*Buzzfeed article about it:*
*
19 Really Freaky Coincidences People Have Experienced While Using Randonautica*
*What will YOU manifest?*
_*Disclaimer: the following post has discussions of suicide and eating disorders.*_


Warner Bros.
*The app gives users a randomly generated coordinate and tells them to set an intention before they visit that location. This has resulted in a number of people reporting some weird coincidences they've experienced while "Randonauting."*

NBC
*1. "It was my first time Randonauting. I wasn't taking it too seriously, so I just manifested seeing something 'red' and the coordinates led me here, to this. So yeah, I really can't explain this one. Insane experience."*





u/poweredbythewitchez
—u/poweredbythewitchez

*2. "I went Randonauting and set my intent as 'dog.' I found a stray dog and took him home!"*




u/sarcatt
*3. "I have an eating disorder. I spoke to my doctor about seeking treatment to win this battle. He recommended a clinic. Later that day, our coordinates led us to a McDonald's. I went in to pee and as I was peeing I put a reminder on my phone to call the clinic. I exited the bathroom and this poster was right in front of me."*




u/oovoojaavaa / Via reddit.com
"ANEB is a Quebec nonprofit organization that helps connect people struggling with EDs to clinics, and they also have their own helpline. This is exactly the resource my doctor recommended to me earlier that day. At the top right it says 'bigorexia is being stuck in excessive exercising.'"

—u/oovoojaavaa

*4. "I asked for anything to do with my best friend who died by suicide two years ago, and I saw a raven. It dropped a feather. She had said if she were to have a spirit animal it would be a raven."*




*5. "My intent was 'alien.' Does anyone know what these symbols mean?"*




*6. "My intent was to get direction in my current search for a new job. I was sent to a pond, and at the exact spot, I saw a black turtle. I think the symbolism here was 'slow and steady wins the race.' As an impatient person, that really spoke to me!"*




— u/nathoo67
*7. "My intent was closure. I came across a field of my sister’s (who has passed) birth flowers. I’ve never seen these in real life and have them tattooed on me! I felt at peace."*




*8. "I didn't think this app was legit. Then I manifested a fridge and...WTF."*




*9. "First-timer here. I manifested the word 'love' and got sent to this side entry of a cemetery. This is where my younger brother is buried, who passed away two and a half years ago. Absolute chills and thankful for the trip."*




*10. "I set my intent to 'something positive' and it sent me to this infinity-shaped fallen tree."*




u/On_Too_Much_Adderall / Via reddit.com
—u/On_Too_Much_Adderall

*11. "My intent was for a sign on how to deal with an ex who came back into my life this week."*




*12. "My girlfriend and I asked for treasure. Found this guy in a small patch of trees in the middle of the city!"*




u/seiwonnn
*13. "Our intention was 'something out of the ordinary.' It took us to the middle of a forest and right when we got to the point a huge plane flew over us. I love this."*




*14. "I set my intention to 'an ending.'"*




*15. "My intention was 'scary.' It took me to the middle of nowhere on a dirt road. I then pulled up to this old abandoned mansion where 'religious retreats' apparently happen."*




*16. "My intention was happiness and it brought me to this grave. Her name was 'Joy.'"*




*17. "My intention was for an adventurous journey. I didn’t know a place like this existed in my town."*




*18. "First Randonaut experience. My thought was 'peace' and it brought me here."*




*19. "Decided to try Randonautica today with the intent of evil... I barely left the driveway ."*


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 3, 2020)

Looks interesting. A few stories seem fake but overall I like things like this. I believe in signs. I am not sure if I want to try it though.


That feather story reminded me that we had been finding feathers in our house. DH found a few, so when I found a white one I looked up the meaning.



This rang true, I had two job offers on the tables and I was second guessing one of them. So this message made me at ease and I accepted both offers. I felt like my Angels are watching me amd will continue to protect me.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 3, 2020)

dancinstallion said:


> Looks interesting. A few stories seem fake but overall I like things like this. I believe in signs. I am not sure if I want to try it though.
> 
> 
> That feather story reminded me that we had been finding feathers in our house. DH found a few, so when I found a white one I looked up the meaning.
> ...


Cool story! I have a similar story. When my brother and I lived together, one time he asked his guardian angel for a sign while he was praying in his room. Then he heard his bedroom door knock. He opened it and found no one there. He thought our sister and I were pranking him so he thought nothing of it. We weren’t. We were watching TV downstairs (we had a townhouse). When he got back in his room he found a gray feather on his bed. He asked us if we put it there. Ummm.. no. We looked at him like he was crazy.  That’s when he realized that was from his guardian angel.


----------



## Chrismiss (Jul 3, 2020)

I tried this a few weeks ago after seeing this chick on Tik Tok talk about it. I got led to an empty parking lot down the street from my house with the intention of being surprised. I looked around but nothing stood out. I might try it again.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 3, 2020)

Chrismiss said:


> I tried this a few weeks ago after seeing this chick on Tik Tok talk about it. I got led to an empty parking lot down the street from my house with the intention of being surprised. I looked around but nothing stood out. I might try it again.


I think it worked. You were surprised to find yourself in an empty parking lot down the street right?  Sorry, I couldn’t resist.


----------



## Chrismiss (Jul 3, 2020)

caribeandiva said:


> I think it worked. You were surprised to find yourself in an empty parking lot down the street right?  Sorry, I couldn’t resist.



No, I was underwhelmed and disappointed.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 3, 2020)

Just noticed this was moved to the news forum. Why?


----------

